# Limited stock/restock anxiety



## ReeBear (Apr 5, 2021)

(reposting from general egg hunt thread)
Could I uh....... gently suggest that a limited stock/restock model is dropped for future egg hunts as it kinda puts the additional stress of catching a collectible when it's restocked so people can't just focus on/enjoy the egg hunt itself ;www; <3 Also folks not feeling able to take time out/breaks when feeling overwhelmed by the hunt itself as there's a pressure to keep refreshing the shop.
I appreciate all you do but I think this current model makes some folks (including me) really anxious in a way that subtracts from the fun - especially as the limited/hard to obtain currency already limits how many collectibles will enter circulation. (Would be happy to discuss elsewhere if this is off topic)
edit: sorry if i make no sense, am having a rough flare up recently ;w;


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 5, 2021)

I agree, I'm kinda sad that I even if I found enough eggs to get the prismatic egg, there's still a chance I won't be able to catch a restock in the end anyway and will have to settle on buying other eggs instead. I don't exactly want to stay here and wait for the restocks all day T_T I'd like to go about my day and do other things..

But regardless, it was such a fun event and I'm extremely grateful that the staff puts in so much effort just to let us have a great time so whatever they feel is best, I'll respect it.


----------



## Kattea (Apr 6, 2021)

Re-stocks are usually pretty good to me, but I can imagine how frustrating it is to miss the big scheduled one and then have to sit there refreshing the shop. I think the staff are pretty fair though, they always trickle more in with smaller restocks until they don’t sell out within seconds. There’s one in the shop right now if anyone didn’t manage to grab one!


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 6, 2021)

Kattea said:


> Re-stocks are usually pretty good to me, but I can imagine how frustrating it is to miss the big scheduled one and then have to sit there refreshing the shop. I think the staff are pretty fair though, *they always trickle more in with smaller restocks until they don’t sell out within seconds*. There’s one in the shop right now if anyone didn’t manage to grab one!



I think this is what confuses me, though. If the intention behind the staff is to ensure everybody who wants a specific collectible is able to get one _why release them that way?_ If the end goal is ultimately allow 100 prismatic eggs to be sold (or whatever number) then I don’t understand why they can’t just have the stock be unlimited from the get go. The daisy egg had unlimited stock.

Doing it this way (limited, random restocks) adds unnecessary stress. The egg hunt was already a tricky event and then to also be nervous about when you’ll get to buy your collectible? That seems silly. The staff say they will ensure there is enough stock so everybody will get one but you still had people yesterday that were upset/worried after missing a restock or wasting time constantly refreshing for an hour or so at a time to try and catch one. Not to mention this way of doing things favours those who have better internet/computers, have a flexible work/school schedule, and those in specific time zones.

It’s additionally bothersome because the lineups we create are time dependent. Having us rely on random restocks means we can’t get the lineup we want unless we find somebody willing to date trade after. Which most users are! But it’s something that could be avoided for some people, if they were able to buy their collectibles in a specific order the first time.

It just seems like a silly and needlessly complicated way to do things. As somebody who deals with anxiety this sort of way of doing things can be genuinely distressing. It’s not a “fun high” for me to be stressed out over whether or not I’ll get the collectible I’m after. I don’t want to come away shaking after buying a pixel egg, lol. But that’s what happens when I’m nervous about missing a restock. :/


----------



## ReeBear (Apr 6, 2021)

Yeeeee ;w; Like don’t get me wrong I am so grateful for the staff for running so many wonderful and varied events, but I wish I could focus on the events themselves rather than trying to get certain collectibles afterwards.
idk it just felt particularly bleh with egg hunt bc as fun as it can be (in that brain cell killing frustrating and oh I finally get it way), it definitely feels like an event where taking time away/taking breaks is pretty important to avoid burnout.
I just want to know if there’s an actual reason for doing it this way when it just seems to create unnecessary anxiety?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2021)

there's excess of all the eggs left and nobody except staff could buy the prismatic or dragonscale egg

see? I was right, nobody had anything to worry about for this event shop

(don't ask me why they do this limited stock/restocks model then, if they're still gonna stock enough for everyone to get what they want and can afford by the end)


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 6, 2021)

I have no issues with the egg hunt. I like that it rewards us for hard work. The reason the Daisy Egg was unlimited was so that everyone could at least get an egg from the event...this is the case with every 3xEgg currency egg from each egg hunt.

Do I think that someone who gave the forum 'business' by being on here for a couple hours over the weekend deserves a Prismatic egg? Sure I do. Do I think someone who hops on here for the last 10 minutes of the contest deserves the same egg? Of course not.

Without Limited Stock on the collectibles, the TBT Marketplace would collapse. Nothing would be worth more than anything else.


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 6, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> I have no issues with the egg hunt. I like that it rewards us for hard work. The reason the Daisy Egg was unlimited was so that everyone could at least get an egg from the event...this is the case with every 3xEgg currency egg from each egg hunt.
> 
> Do I think that someone who gave the forum 'business' by being on here for a couple hours over the weekend deserves a Prismatic egg? Sure I do. Do I think someone who hops on here for the last 10 minutes of the contest deserves the same egg? Of course not.
> 
> Without Limited Stock on the collectibles, the TBT Marketplace would collapse. Nothing would be worth more than anything else.


I don't think this could have been said any better.  I feel like I could say more, but I don't need to. This sums it up perfectly.


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 6, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> I have no issues with the egg hunt. I like that it rewards us for hard work. The reason the Daisy Egg was unlimited was so that everyone could at least get an egg from the event...this is the case with every 3xEgg currency egg from each egg hunt.
> 
> Do I think that someone who gave the forum 'business' by being on here for a couple hours over the weekend deserves a Prismatic egg? Sure I do. Do I think someone who hops on here for the last 10 minutes of the contest deserves the same egg? Of course not.
> 
> Without Limited Stock on the collectibles, the TBT Marketplace would collapse. Nothing would be worth more than anything else.



Don't want the economy to collapse! But yeah, the forum needs activity so it is going to reward people who stick around for these things.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 6, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> I have no issues with the egg hunt. I like that it rewards us for hard work. The reason the Daisy Egg was unlimited was so that everyone could at least get an egg from the event...this is the case with every 3xEgg currency egg from each egg hunt.
> 
> Do I think that someone who gave the forum 'business' by being on here for a couple hours over the weekend deserves a Prismatic egg? Sure I do. Do I think someone who hops on here for the last 10 minutes of the contest deserves the same egg? Of course not.
> 
> Without Limited Stock on the collectibles, the TBT Marketplace would collapse. Nothing would be worth more than anything else.



I don't think the limited stock was necessary in this case, though. I completely understand why they did a limited stock when the houses/fruit/hybrid flowers were in the shop because those could be bought with regular TBT currency. I didn't like it personally, but I understood it because in that case you're right - had those been unlimited it would've affected the TBT Marketplace. 

With this event though you could only buy the items if you had event currency. If somebody hopped on for the last 10 minutes of the event and managed to figure out enough clues to buy an egg then they earned that egg. I don't have an issue with the way the event worked in terms of finding clues and getting currency based on that. I think the values for the eggs reflected the amount of clues you needed to solve perfectly.

My issue is that you could only ever get so many of each collectible. There would never be a risk of the market being flooded with somebody hoarding a bunch of prismatic eggs had they had unlimited stock _because you were only able to obtain enough currency to buy one_. You couldn't solve enough clues to buy two, even if you participated in the egg decorating contest. Whether the stock had been unlimited from the start or not it would've resulted in the same amount of eggs ending up in circulation. The difference being people wouldn't have been stressed over when they got their egg and maybe there was somebody out there who decided to get a dragon scale & my melody or squid egg in place of a prismatic one because they were easier to get.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 6, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> My issue is that you could only ever get so many of each collectible. There would never be a risk of the market being flooded with somebody hoarding a bunch of prismatic eggs had they had unlimited stock _because you were only able to obtain enough currency to buy one_. You couldn't solve enough clues to buy two, even if you participated in the egg decorating contest. Whether the stock had been unlimited from the start or not it would've resulted in the same amount of eggs ending up in circulation. The difference being people wouldn't have been stressed over when they got their egg and maybe there was somebody out there who decided to get a dragon scale & my melody or squid egg in place of a prismatic one because they were easier to get.



Nah, it's still business behind the scenes. If the Prismatic Eggs were unlimited, but still cost 15 eggs, everyone would've been saving up to buy them.

When people see 2/2 eggs available, they're more likely to settle on a different egg and thus flush the market with increased variety of collectibles. Never knowing if and when a restock may come is what generates the variety.

I was sitting at 9 egg currency for ages this past weekend. There were only 4 clues I hadn't solved. Not knowing if a restock was coming and not knowing if I was going to be able to solve one more clue caused me to buy the My Melody egg instead of holding out for a Dragonscale egg. Turns out I was able to later solve 1 more clue, that could've gotten me the Dragonscale egg...but since I couldn't predict the future, the market now has 1 more My Melody egg in it instead of 1 more Dragonscale egg.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 6, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> Nah, it's still business behind the scenes. If the Prismatic Eggs were unlimited, but still cost 15 eggs, everyone would've been saving up to buy them.
> 
> When people see 2/2 eggs available, they're more likely to settle on a different egg and thus flush the market with increased variety of collectibles. Never knowing if and when a restock may come is what generates the variety.
> 
> ...



That logic is flawed, though. People were told in the egg hunt thread to save up and hold onto their egg currency for the egg they wanted _specifically because _they would do enough restocks to ensure that they would get the egg they wanted. That's why you had people who specifically saved up and were so stressed out about the nature of the restocks. They were told to save their eggs if they really wanted it - so doing it in a sporadic, limited manner just made things stressful for no reason.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 6, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> That logic is flawed, though. People were told in the egg hunt thread to save up and hold onto their egg currency for the egg they wanted _specifically because _they would do enough restocks to ensure if you wanted the egg you'd get it. That's why you had people who specifically saved up and were so stressed out about the nature of the restocks. They were told to save their eggs if they really wanted it - so doing it in a sporadic, limited manner just made things stressful for no reason.


...it's business, and you're not getting it...so I dunno what to tell you. I can't draw a picture of it.
If you were in the TBT Marketplace this weekend you'd know what I'm talking about. Did you see what those first 2 Prismatic eggs sold for? NOT EVEN CLOSE to what they're going for now...heck there's a Prismatic Egg giveaway right now.
So those first two eggs made the users who took the time to earn them WAY more TBT then they can now get for them. Get it yet?


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 6, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> ...it's business, and you're not getting it...so I dunno what to tell you. I can't draw a picture of it.
> If you were in the TBT Marketplace this weekend you'd know what I'm talking about. Did you see what those first 2 Prismatic eggs sold for? NOT EVEN CLOSE to what they're going for now...heck there's a Prismatic Egg giveaway right now.
> So those first two eggs made the users who took the time to earn them WAY more TBT then they can now get for them. Get it yet?



I'm saying that it's flawed and mean. That's my issue with it. If somebody took the time and put in the effort to solve 15 clues _specifically because they wanted a prismatic egg _then they earned that egg. They participated in the event, the event that told them there would be enough stock of all the eggs, in order to get that. Having it hidden behind limited/sporadic stock isn't fair and it caused unneeded stress and anxiety for people.

If I was only able to be online on Saturday for the event, found all the clues but the egg wasn't in stock at the time, then got called away for something and couldn't visit the forum for a week _that's unnecessarily unfair_. That is something that could've been avoided had the egg been unlimited from the get go. I'm not any less deserving of that prize than somebody who had the ability to solve 15 clues and wait for restocks.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

To be honest, the marketplace was already pretty much dead before the Easter egg hunt.  I had been tracking it for several months and it really had become a lot slower as far as people buying things goes.  It’s got to be a tough line to walk for the staff on deciding whether everyone should be able to get the eggs they want if they put in enough effort or if they’ll have to settle for something else.  Unfortunately anything that generates activity on the forums will always win out in the end, but I do see the appeal of them being unlimited (Just to be clear, I’m not taking sides here.  I’m merely giving some background information that might not have been shared yet).


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 6, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I'm saying that it's flawed and mean. That's my issue with it. If somebody took the time and put in the effort to solve 15 clues _specifically because they wanted a prismatic egg _then they earned that egg. They participated in the event, the event that told them there would be enough stock of all the eggs, in order to get that. Having it hidden behind limited/sporadic stock isn't fair and it caused unneeded stress and anxiety for people.
> 
> If I was only able to be online on Saturday for the event, found all the clues but the egg wasn't in stock at the time, then got called away for something and couldn't visit the forum for a week _that's unnecessarily unfair_. That is something that could've been avoided had the egg been unlimited from the get go. I'm not any less deserving of that prize than somebody who had the ability to solve 15 clues and wait for restocks.


It's flawed and mean? THE STAFF DON'T HAVE TO PUT ON ANY EVENTS FOR US!!! They don't owe us anything. It's not their fault if we can't make it on here for an event they're hosting out of the goodness of their hearts.

Secondly, ALL EGGS ARE AVAILABLE RIGHT NOW, so IF you did like they said and saved your eggs you'd be able to buy whatever you wanted right now...AND I believe that lasts until Friday.

If you STILL don't understand why this is business, then here you go: https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/04/business/mcdonalds-mcribs-returns/index.html


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 6, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> It's flawed and mean? THE STAFF DON'T HAVE TO PUT ON ANY EVENTS FOR US!!! They don't owe us anything. It's not their fault if we can't make it on here for an event they're hosting out of the goodness of their hearts.
> 
> Secondly, ALL EGGS ARE AVAILABLE RIGHT NOW, so IF you did like they said and saved your eggs you'd be able to buy whatever you wanted right now...AND I believe that lasts until Friday.
> 
> If you STILL don't understand why this is business, then here you go: https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/04/business/mcdonalds-mcribs-returns/index.html



I'm not going respond anymore. It's clear we disagree but the way you're replying to me isn't necessary.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 6, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I'm not going respond anymore. It's clear we disagree but the way you're replying to me isn't necessary.


I'm gonna tell you a short real story, because this is echoing that exact scenario.

I had to work a cotton candy booth at a carnival once, and it was all charity/free so patrons didn't have to pay for anything. I ran out of pink cotton candy within the first 2 hours of my 8 hour shift.

The amount of people who complained that I only had blue left...was ridiculous. It's free cotton candy, so why are you complaining? One woman said 'you only have blue? Well I wanted pink.' and moved out of my line, so I served the next person in line who happened to be a child. As soon as I handed that cotton candy to him this woman yells 'AM I GONNA GET MY ****ING COTTON CANDY?' 
A free service and this is how some people behave...

Bottom line, let's get some perspective. There's people dying all over the world right now, and people are complaining about pixelated eggs...


----------



## Jacob (Apr 7, 2021)

hmmm, I would just guess that by having unannounced random restocks, it helps keep the traffic of the website up.  I always thought having 10 or 15 of a collectible that runs out was a fun way to build hype/introduce maybe a rarer time stamp for the collectible, which then also creates more traffic in the marketplace. which is always good & fun


----------



## Megaroni (Apr 7, 2021)

Yeah at first I agreed with the whole "there should be an unlimited stock" thing, but at the end of the day, the website depends on traffic. I'm also one of the people that just bought a my melody egg because I didn't know if there would be enough prism eggs. If this was real life and we were talking about necessities then of course I believe everyone deserves necessities, but virtual eggs aren't a necessity. If giving the website more traffic will support it then I'm personally happy to do that. If I didn't have the time to watch the shop then I would simply not go for the prismatic egg.
TLDR if having limited stock leads to traffic which leads to having the ability to give us virtual eggs then I'm happy to partake in the chaos that is restocks

edit: but if a staff member ends up replying to this thread then I'm very interested to see if any of us are right in their reason for having limited restocks. I know nothing about running a website, I'm just talking about what I've learned from reading this thread


----------



## ReeBear (Apr 7, 2021)

Ngl the anxiety I get from things like this makes me more likely to sit events out entirely for my own mental health.
I liked to think this site was about community and enjoying things together, not trying to beat each other to exclusive prizes.
Like I said, I really appreciate the energy and time the staff put into these events, but when there's limited and hard to obtain currency, it doesn't make sense to also make the collectibles limited and hard to obtain.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021

Also people's wellbeing is more important than the economy >>
Just my opinion as a disabled person unable to work ahahahaha.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm not going to criticize anyone's opinions as I believe both sides have their points, but I just wanna say that these events are made supposedly for fun and some people (like me jkkgjdjkd) like the rush of limited stocks (not that I dislike having unlimited stocks either, don't get me wrong). If pixels are stressing you out more than making you happy, you should definitely take a step back to reassess what's important for you to worry about. There's no shame in prioritizing yourself over pixels on the internet.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't understand what this anxiety is all about.

However, there's a reason why they can only sell them in limited amounts. It gives those items exclusivity so that people will have a reason to compete for them. It's a *collectible *after all.

(In fact, I am more curious about the answers more than getting the eggs!)


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 7, 2021)

I didn’t read everyone’s comments cause I’m a slow reader, but someone said if the intention is to have 100 of an egg why not release them all at once?

If all eggs were in stock from the get-go, the people who find the most eggs first will be able to buy as many of whatever they want first. This would result in the most popular eggs selling out  quicker than if there were restocks (like now) and there would almost definitely just be more people moaning that there wasn’t enough eggs to begin with.

I understand that it can be annoying to miss a restock, but as we have to find the eggs no one is going to get their currency at the same pace. People that find the eggs later on or find the hunt challenging are more likely to miss out without restocks imo.

unlike the fair where tickets are distributed at the same time to everyone.


----------



## amemome (Apr 7, 2021)

I think Jeremy made a comment about restocks (albeit about the house runes) in the March 20th Bell Tree Direct. The rare collectibles are supposed to be rare, which is probably why they paced and limited restocks. I'm sure staff were constantly assessing how many of each egg should be released throughout the event and were considering both egg collectible rarity and collectible demand.

I'm sorry that restocks are a source of anxiety.  I think they're supposed to be fun but obviously it isn't fun for everyone.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 7, 2021)

In my opinion, having limits on the collectables is the best thing because otherwise everyone would have the eggs they wanted and therefore, there wouldn't be a demand for them. The buying/selling market wouldn't be as active. Yeah you can miss out but that's just how it is. The staff can't pick a time that works for _everybody_.

It's just like how anything else like this irl works.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2021)

I personally don't mind pacing restocks as long as by the end everyone has gotten what they worked for and really wanted


----------



## ReeBear (Apr 7, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I personally don't mind pacing restocks as long as by the end everyone has gotten what they worked for and really wanted


Yeee, that's true, I think as long as everyone comes away happy with what they've got after an event then there's no issue with rolling restocks.
I think knowing in advance when the restocks will be would be useful though, especially when people have different time zones, time commitments or poor health that stops them from following the shop as regularly as other users ;w;

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021

Also yee, thanks for sharing different perspectives everyone! 
I hadn't considered the rush if catching restocks is part of the fun for some users. I personally don't agree with economy-first based arguments as my experiences of being disabled in a right wing country have been traumatising, but that's my issue ahaha.
I'm gonna sit out of the conversation from here as my health means I have to prioritise other stuff.
Please be kind to each other if you continue to discuss and mindful of other's varying circumstances and health needs!


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 7, 2021)

Honestly I just took Vrisnem and Jeremy's comments as assurance that there'd be enough restocks for everyone to purchase the egg they want, but then when I see people panicking over not able to purchase the prismatic/my melody eggs while still in stock, it somehow installed doubt in my mind that I'd be able to secure one before supply runs out. In hindsight, how silly of me XD, but I agree the kind of psychological impact that "limited edition/limited stock" have on people is definitely not something to be overlooked.  Let's see how the mods feel about this ask, but I have to say, if something like this would go so far as to give you STRESS, it's not worth it!... life is already stressful as is so don't let virtual pixels add on to the burden.


----------



## Megaroni (Apr 7, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Ngl the anxiety I get from things like this makes me more likely to sit events out entirely for my own mental health.
> I liked to think this site was about community and enjoying things together, not trying to beat each other to exclusive prizes.
> Like I said, I really appreciate the energy and time the staff put into these events, but when there's limited and hard to obtain currency, it doesn't make sense to also make the collectibles limited and hard to obtain.
> 
> ...


Yes wellbeing is more important than the economy, but at least in my opinion, when the website needs support then that overruns everything. It's not like we're discussing whether or not people should have access to basic needs. In the real world my opinion on the economy is much different than it is here. But if the website depends on traffic to give us collectibles, then this is a great way to get that traffic. These people that are running these events for free aren't really responsible for our well-being. If participating in events is stressful then we should just not do them. Although we then go into accessibility territory and whether or not the entire website should be accessible to people who find events stressful. 

I wanted to respond to your comment in particular because I'm also disabled and it greatly affects my ability to function. I'm excited to hear what you have to say (if you choose to respond) because I've been gaslit about these issues my entire life so I might be trying too hard to "side with the wrong people" for lack of a better term. I hope that wasn't too personal, but it does impact my opinions on accessibility and respect. I'm just noticing that there are some holes in my logic that might have been caused by not being able to fully form my own opinions and I want to fill those holes up. I just hope you know that I'm saying all this with an open mind and I intend to change my opinion if you have a more logical opinion than me.


----------



## ReeBear (Apr 7, 2021)

megantron said:


> Yes wellbeing is more important than the economy, but at least in my opinion, when the website needs support then that overruns everything. It's not like we're discussing whether or not people should have access to basic needs. In the real world my opinion on the economy is much different than it is here. But if the website depends on traffic to give us collectibles, then this is a great way to get that traffic. These people that are running these events for free aren't really responsible for our well-being. If participating in events is stressful then we should just not do them. Although we then go into accessibility territory and whether or not the entire website should be accessible to people who find events stressful.
> 
> I wanted to respond to your comment in particular because I'm also disabled and it greatly affects my ability to function. I'm excited to hear what you have to say (if you choose to respond) because I've been gaslit about these issues my entire life so I might be trying too hard to "side with the wrong people" for lack of a better term. I hope that wasn't too personal, but it does impact my opinions on accessibility and respect. I'm just noticing that there are some holes in my logic that might have been caused by not being able to fully form my own opinions and I want to fill those holes up. I just hope you know that I'm saying all this with an open mind and I intend to change my opinion if you have a more logical opinion than me.


If it's okay could we PM?
I struggle a lot with internalised ableism so I'd worry that people would see some of my opinions/experiences as an invitation to debate when they're very emotionally loaded for me :'))


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 7, 2021)

niko@kamogawa said:


> I don't understand what this anxiety is all about.
> 
> However, there's a reason why they can only sell them in limited amounts. It gives those items exclusivity so that people will have a reason to compete for them. It's a *collectible *after all.
> 
> (In fact, I am more curious about the answers more than getting the eggs!)



I believe it is about not getting the egg they wanted to spend their eggs on and being already anxious from the egg hunt like finding the all the eggs before the hunt was over or enough to buy the ones they want. Like the prismatic egg only have 5 in stock at a time and how fast they run out. I can understand the anxiety having severe anxiety myself, but I also understand the other arguments as well. When I went there for the restock and kept refreshing, I was pretty dang anxious about whether or not I’d get the egg. But when and if I get it, I find pretty exhilarating and exciting and feel pretty dang rewarded for all the time i put in trying to figure out the clues. For me, if I didn’t get the eggs I wanted, especially if I only wanted one I’d honestly be really depressed because of how much of a pain to figure out some of the clues were and I don’t have the tbt or collectibles to trade for it.


----------



## Velo (Apr 8, 2021)

I just wish some of the earlier restocks were bigger! Or, to put it another way - the only thing I would change is the size of restocks (no tiny restocks plz?)
There were some restocks that were 2 or 3 eggs and I was like ‼‼‼‼
Then you wouldn't see another egg for like 8-12 hours which left big sad feels.
I think the one I got mine on was like a 10 pc restock? Which felt like a good amount to me - still super limited and exciting, but enough pcs to actually stand a chance of getting one.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 8, 2021)

don't know who said it, and i'm not going back to find it, but whoever said (to paraphrase), "if little pixel items make you anxious, you need to step back and reassess your [priorities]" maybe, uh... don't? anxiety isn't always rational. i could tell myself i don't care about not getting X collectible until i'm blue in the face, and i'd still get anxious about the restocks and missing it. just like i can tell myself the cashier isn't going to scream at me when i'm at the shop until i'm blue in the face but still panic about it and ultimately just leave the store instead of paying for my items. don't treat people with mental illness(es) like they're stupid, over-reacting, and/or have their priorities wrong (which, y'know, isn't really for you to decide anyway; someone's priorities not aligning with yours doesn't automatically mean they need reassessing) just because something that doesn't stress/worry you does stress/worry them. if i could not be anxious over the smallest, 'silliest', or most 'insignificant' things, i _wouldn't_, but it's not something i can control. i don't sit there and think, "hm, y'know what? i think i _will _worry about missing the restock and not getting the collectible i gave up time/energy for, subsequently causing myself unnecessary stress, mental exhaustion, and general unpleasantness" lmao, it just _happens_. 

as for the topic: i don't agree with prioritizing an (especially online) economy over people's happiness/well-being. i don't think having unlimited stock for the prizes would've significantly altered the traffic the website received during the event either way. people still had to find 15 clues to buy the prismatic egg regardless of whether or not it had limited stock, and they still had to spend X amount of time on the site looking for said 15 clues. i'd rather see everyone who wanted a prismatic egg and worked hard to find enough clues get one than see those same people miss out and be upset because of an ultimately needless limit. you can't convince me having *one *event with unlimited stock for the prizes would've crashed, or even significantly negatively impacted, the ""economy"" when there are multiple events a year and already a plethora of 'rare' collectibles. 

also, yes, i can say this and still be grateful/appreciate of the staff running these events. they don't have to do anything like this, and it's great that they do, and they have my gratitude for that, but it doesn't then make them (or their actions) immune to criticism.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 8, 2021)

I feel like the egg hunt is more of a contest than an event. You get rewarded for finding the eggs first or fast, so I don’t think it should be any surprise that for finding eggs fast you get priority for the shop items.

Like whether it’s convenient or not I think it makes sense that people that find the eggs fastest get their pick of the more expensive ones.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2021

Similarly, if you’re very active on the forums throughout the year the egg hunt is far easier, so being rewarded for being active sounds fair to me, idk


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 8, 2021)

Lancelot said:


> I feel like the egg hunt is more of a contest than an event. You get rewarded for finding the eggs first or fast, so I don’t think it should be any surprise that for finding eggs fast you get priority for the shop items.
> 
> Like whether it’s convenient or not I think it makes sense that people that find the eggs fastest get their pick of the more expensive ones.
> 
> ...



the only egg you actively compete for is the golden egg, which there's only one of and goes to the fastest person. as for the second statement... you could be as active on here as you like and still struggle with the event because you suck at puzzles/riddles or don't venture out of a few select forums or have english as a secondary language or have learning difficulties. that line of thinking actively punishes those people as well as people who might, y'know, have a life offline? a steady job they have to go to, a family to manage/spend time with, schedules that aren't flexible through no fault of the individual's own. that's why the event spans multiple days -- to give everyone a chance to participate. it isn't fair at all to punish people for struggling, being ""stupid""*** or having real life commitments. what does _anyone _get from that? 

* for the record, i don't think _anyone_ is stupid. period. some people just need more time/help than others, some just aren't any good at riddles/mental puzzles, some people have learning difficulties etc.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 8, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> the only egg you actively compete for is the golden egg, which there's only one of and goes to the fastest person. as for the second statement... you could be as active on here as you like and still struggle with the event because you suck at puzzles/riddles or don't venture out of a few select forums or have english as a secondary language or have learning difficulties. that line of thinking actively punishes those people as well as people who might, y'know, have a life offline? a steady job they have to go to, a family to manage/spend time with, schedules that aren't flexible through no fault of the individual's own. that's why the event spans multiple days -- to give everyone a chance to participate. it isn't fair at all to punish people for struggling, being ""stupid""*** or having real life commitments. what does _anyone _get from that?
> 
> * for the record, i don't think _anyone_ is stupid. period. some people just need more time/help than others, some just aren't any good at riddles/mental puzzles, some people have learning difficulties etc.


That's a very glass half empty way of looking at it. Even if you are "stupid" or bad at puzzle-solving, being active on the forums throughout the year, whether you're dumb or not, is going to help. And these people get rewarded for it.

There's plenty of other events throughout the year, like a fair, that don't require you to be active. Plenty of people just show up for that.

If you have other schedules that stop this event being as enjoyable then that's just life really. You have to choose what to prioritise.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 8, 2021)

Lancelot said:


> That's a very glass half empty way of looking at it. Even if you are "stupid" or bad at puzzle-solving, being active on the forums throughout the year, whether you're dumb or not, is going to help. And these people get rewarded for it.
> 
> There's plenty of other events throughout the year, like a fair, that don't require you to be active. Plenty of people just show up for that.
> 
> If you have other schedules that stop this event being as enjoyable then that's just life really. You have to choose what to prioritise.



you might want to reread what i actually wrote.


----------



## xlisapisa (Apr 8, 2021)

I actually like limited stocks/restocks, to me that makes certain collectibles more exclusive. Yeah it may suck when I don’t get what I want, but on the flip side it makes the collectible(s) way more meaningful to me when I actually do acquire them. If everyone was able to get whatever they wanted, whenever they wanted, the collectible(s) would not mean as much cause everyone already has them. And like others have said, it’s the rush. There would be no challenge in getting my dream line up if it was all easily accessible. The rush is what keeps me going. Obviously this is not to discount everyone who is against it, just how I personally feel about them.


----------



## ReeBear (Apr 8, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> don't know who said it, and i'm not going back to find it, but whoever said (to paraphrase), "if little pixel items make you anxious, you need to step back and reassess your [priorities]" maybe, uh... don't? anxiety isn't always rational. i could tell myself i don't care about not getting X collectible until i'm blue in the face, and i'd still get anxious about the restocks and missing it. just like i can tell myself the cashier isn't going to scream at me when i'm at the shop until i'm blue in the face but still panic about it and ultimately just leave the store instead of paying for my items. don't treat people with mental illness(es) like they're stupid, over-reacting, and/or have their priorities wrong (which, y'know, isn't really for you to decide anyway; someone's priorities not aligning with yours doesn't automatically mean they need reassessing) just because something that doesn't stress/worry you does stress/worry them. if i could not be anxious over the smallest, 'silliest', or most 'insignificant' things, i _wouldn't_, but it's not something i can control. i don't sit there and think, "hm, y'know what? i think i _will _worry about missing the restock and not getting the collectible i gave up time/energy for, subsequently causing myself unnecessary stress, mental exhaustion, and general unpleasantness" lmao, it just _happens_.
> 
> as for the topic: i don't agree with prioritizing an (especially online) economy over people's happiness/well-being. i don't think having unlimited stock for the prizes would've significantly altered the traffic the website received during the event either way. people still had to find 15 clues to buy the prismatic egg regardless of whether or not it had limited stock, and they still had to spend X amount of time on the site looking for said 15 clues. i'd rather see everyone who wanted a prismatic egg and worked hard to find enough clues get one than see those same people miss out and be upset because of an ultimately needless limit. you can't convince me having *one *event with unlimited stock for the prizes would've crashed, or even significantly negatively impacted, the ""economy"" when there are multiple events a year and already a plethora of 'rare' collectibles.
> 
> also, yes, i can say this and still be grateful/appreciate of the staff running these events. they don't have to do anything like this, and it's great that they do, and they have my gratitude for that, but it doesn't then make them (or their actions) immune to criticism.


This sums up my feelings really well, you’re so good at putting things into words!

Especially the last point - appreciating the staff for running these events and wanting to open a conversation about how we could make said events more accessible are not mutually exclusive actions!


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 8, 2021)

At least the many restock model makes sure that there are many different timestamps for people who like trading collectibles, so there are many lineup possibilities for people who want to combo collectibles from one event. With unlimited stock from the beginning there would be even more timestamps though as everyone can buy as they earn the eggs.

I don't see any legit reason not to set the eggs to unlimited from the beginning if there are plans to restock unlimitedly anyway. If they turned out to have been legit limited however (like only max 50 prismatics) this would be a whole other discussion.


----------



## Livia (Apr 8, 2021)

Lancelot said:


> That's a very glass half empty way of looking at it. Even if you are "stupid" or bad at puzzle-solving, being active on the forums throughout the year, whether you're dumb or not, is going to help. And these people get rewarded for it.
> 
> There's plenty of other events throughout the year, like a fair, that don't require you to be active. Plenty of people just show up for that.
> 
> If you have other schedules that stop this event being as enjoyable then that's just life really. You have to choose what to prioritise.


Being active doesn’t help me. I’m on the forums several hours every day but I really struggled with the egg hunt and only found 9. I couldn’t even get 10 to get a dragon scale egg. This also wasn’t my first egg hunt so I can’t blame it on being a beginner. I‘m just super bad at puzzles. It makes me feel worse that being active on here should‘ve helped me, but it didn’t.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 8, 2021)

I get what you’re saying, but the hunt is supposed to be challenging and rewarding. Did I bust my tush to make sure I earned enough to get a Prismatic egg? Yes. Did I know in the end, everyone who wanted to get a certain egg would get one (granted that they found enough eggs)? Yes. Did that stop me from stalking the shop to get one of 5 prismatic eggs in a restock the day before the hint ended? No. To me, that’s the thrill of the hunt. You know that your hard work will be rewarded, but not always instantly. I could go on a longer tangent about instant gratification, but I’ll spare everyone.

The restocks are done in this way to drive the tbt collectible market imo. The only way staff would be “mean” is if they promised everyone would get the egg they wanted, but then weren’t able to follow through. There is stock leftover with the eggs still, so they seemed to have fulfilled their promise and put a lot of hard work into doing so.
If the restocks ever make you feel unwell, take a break for sure. They specifically promised that there would be enough stock in the end for everyone, so there was no need to stalk the shop if it makes you anxious. However, I also understand that anxiety can be irrational. That’s why I personally am working on strategies and meditation to help with my anxieties and worries so I can begin to remove myself from situations and triggers that elevate anxiety. Always take care of yourself and be well. You are valued in the world and your mental health comes first!


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 9, 2021)

Livia said:


> Being active doesn’t help me. I’m on the forums several hours every day but I really struggled with the egg hunt and only found 9. I couldn’t even get 10 to get a dragon scale egg. This also wasn’t my first egg hunt so I can’t blame it on being a beginner. I‘m just super bad at puzzles. It makes me feel worse that being active on here should‘ve helped me, but it didn’t.



Whilst I appreciate that, imagine how difficult it would've been if you weren't on the forums several hours every day.  That's still nearly 40% of the eggs.

If you're super bad at puzzles it shouldn't come as any shock that a puzzle-based event probably won't be your forte, unlike other events. I feel like such a great part of this forum is that there's an event for everyone throughout the year, but that doesn't mean EVERY event has to be for everyone, something else will come up no doubt. Similarly, there's plenty of other ways you can get the egg you want without the egg hunt currency.

You say it didn't help you, but I'd say being super bad at puzzles and getting 36% of the eggs is quite impressive.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 9, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> don't know who said it, and i'm not going back to find it, but whoever said (to paraphrase), "if little pixel items make you anxious, you need to step back and reassess your [priorities]" maybe, uh... don't? anxiety isn't always rational. i could tell myself i don't care about not getting X collectible until i'm blue in the face, and i'd still get anxious about the restocks and missing it. just like i can tell myself the cashier isn't going to scream at me when i'm at the shop until i'm blue in the face but still panic about it and ultimately just leave the store instead of paying for my items. don't treat people with mental illness(es) like they're stupid, over-reacting, and/or have their priorities wrong (which, y'know, isn't really for you to decide anyway; someone's priorities not aligning with yours doesn't automatically mean they need reassessing) just because something that doesn't stress/worry you does stress/worry them. if i could not be anxious over the smallest, 'silliest', or most 'insignificant' things, i _wouldn't_, but it's not something i can control. i don't sit there and think, "hm, y'know what? i think i _will _worry about missing the restock and not getting the collectible i gave up time/energy for, subsequently causing myself unnecessary stress, mental exhaustion, and general unpleasantness" lmao, it just _happens_.


I was the one who said to take a step back and reassess, but please don't twist my words. I never meant to say that people who felt this way were stupid, overreacting, or wrong, and if I came across like this then I sincerely apologize. All I'm saying is that if something causes you anxiety, if it helps, try to keep yourself away from it if possible to lessen this anxiety so you can regroup yourself with hopefully a clearer mind. As someone with anxiety myself I understand wholeheartedly what it feels like, and as much as possible if I can stay away from whatever is causing me anxiety then I will. 

Again, I'm really sorry for downplaying collectible anxiety if I came off that way. I didn't mean to. I'm not a professional in any way so I don't know the right things to say sometimes, so if your anxiety persists or gets worse you can try seeing a therapist. I'm really sorry again.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 9, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> I was the one who said to take a step back and reassess, but please don't twist my words. I never meant to say that people who felt this way were stupid, overreacting, or wrong, and if I came across like this then I sincerely apologize. All I'm saying is that if something causes you anxiety, if it helps, try to keep yourself away from it if possible to lessen this anxiety so you can regroup yourself with hopefully a clearer mind. As someone with anxiety myself I understand wholeheartedly what it feels like, and as much as possible if I can stay away from whatever is causing me anxiety then I will.
> 
> Again, I'm really sorry for downplaying collectible anxiety if I came off that way. I didn't mean to. I'm not a professional in any way so I don't know the right things to say sometimes, so if your anxiety persists or gets worse you can try seeing a therapist. I'm really sorry again.



i'm not twisting your words, that's just how it read. if you didn't mean it that way, fair enough, but that doesn't change how it could be read/come across, and it's great that you apologized! the problem is, people shouldn't have to "keep away" or "step back" and miss out on something they were otherwise excited for just because people aren't willing to make minor (and simple) accommodations for them. it's not like OP, or anyone else, is asking that limited restocks be abolished completely, or that they completely change the method of earning TBT to acknowledge people with anxiety who struggle to post, just that they should consider unlimited restocks for the egg hunts/events since the currency is already hard (and stressful) enough to earn on its own without having to compete with, and worry about, random restocks that almost exclusively favor the US.

sorry if my initial "reply" seemed too hostile or harsh, it wasn't necessarily directed at just you. there are several comments before and after yours that are quietly dismissing neurodivergent people and/or their experiences, and it's really disheartening/uncomfortable to see.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm not gonna lie I did have some anxiety for the egg restocks cause it's so limited in quantity. but as im sure everyone has seen, there has been one prism egg in stock for the last 5 days and no one has enough eggs to buy it except maybe Jeremy. the other eggs also have quite a few left. so in the end there were enough eggs restocked to give everyone what they wanted. 

I would say that's pretty fair, though it would've been nice to be explicitly notified of this prior to the restocks, that there would eventuakly be enough for everyone. I just assumed they would do it anyways since I think they did the same thing for the 2020 fair and the plushie restocks.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 12, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> I have no issues with the egg hunt. I like that it rewards us for hard work. The reason the Daisy Egg was unlimited was so that everyone could at least get an egg from the event...this is the case with every 3xEgg currency egg from each egg hunt.
> 
> Do I think that someone who gave the forum 'business' by being on here for a couple hours over the weekend deserves a Prismatic egg? Sure I do. Do I think someone who hops on here for the last 10 minutes of the contest deserves the same egg? Of course not.
> 
> Without Limited Stock on the collectibles, the TBT Marketplace would collapse. Nothing would be worth more than anything else.


Sorry I'm late to the party but wanted to throw in my two cents on this topic since I totally disagree with what you said-

I don't think having unlimited egg collectables for higher tier egg collectables (cost = 10+ eggs) is an issue simply because of the way you obtain "eggs" (the currency).  The clues/puzzles are unanimously hard, and I whole heartedly believe that if you have the brainpower to solve 15 of those clues you _deserve_ the prismatic egg, or whatever the "15 egg" collectable may be. 

From what I remember before the prismatic egg was removed from the shop there were 97 sold with a pretty much "unlimited" stock.  This can be compared to the elusive dark blue house collectable which has been sold 96 times.   The dark blue house sits in tier 3 according to the renowned collectable tier list guide,  the same as the Flick halloweaster egg that also cost 15 "eggs" to purchase.  At the time the Flick egg was not unlimited, but from this comparison you can conclude that unlimited vs limited stock has nothing to do with the value of the "15 egg" collectable. The Flick egg and prismatic egg limit _itself_ by costing 15 eggs/clues/puzzles to purchase.  

This can be further proven by looking at the holiday collectables from December 2020. In this case, (if charity was not involved), limited stock of gifts would have greatly benefited the release of these collectables since "snowflakes" were so easily obtained in large quantities ("snowflakes" were the in between currency needed to purchase these collectables, much like "eggs" are needed to purchase the egg collectables). This combined with the surprise factor of these collectables being concealed as "gifts" until the 25th motivated people to obtain as many snowflakes as possible to buy as many gifts as they could. This caused the tbt market to "collapse" because even the most desired collectable of the bunch (puppy plush) was reportedly purchased from the shop over 600 times, reducing its value greatly.  But, because each gift contributed real money to charity, limiting the amount of collectables available for purchase in the shop would have been inappropriate. I am simply using this event as an example of how the in-between currency of the forums (eggs, snowflakes, etc.) affects the tbt market place more than stock limitations during events. If the in-between currency is hard to obtain, shop limitations are not needed to preserve the tbt economy.

*TLDR;* The prismatic egg_ limits itself _by the difficultly and amount of clues needed to solve to obtain this egg, and thus it can safely be "unlimited" in the shop with no danger to the tbt marketplace economy.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 12, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> *TLDR;* The prismatic egg_ limits itself _by the difficultly and amount of clues needed to solve to obtain this egg, and thus it can safely be "unlimited" in the shop with no danger to the tbt marketplace economy.



This statement may be true, but the business behind it (and again, this will be the last time I try to point this out) would disagree.
As I pointed out, limited stock causes the consumers to make impulse purchases on other collectibles and thus further saturate the market with variety.

Secondly, (again I pointed this out before) the first people to sell Prismatic eggs (because they were the only people able to purchase them due to the limited stock) will make more TBT reselling the collectible than the people who go to sell them after restocks. Why?...because at that point the collectible is becoming more common.

I'm guessing you didn't read the McRib/Shamrock Shake article I posted for reference 

Anyways, no hard feelings moving forward sleepy. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 13, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> This statement may be true, but the business behind it (and again, this will be the last time I try to point this out) would disagree.
> As I pointed out, limited stock causes the consumers to make impulse purchases on other collectibles and thus further saturate the market with variety.
> 
> Secondly, (again I pointed this out before) the first people to sell Prismatic eggs (because they were the only people able to purchase them due to the limited stock) will make more TBT reselling the collectible than the people who go to sell them after restocks. Why?...because at that point the collectible is becoming more common.
> ...


I see what you mean, but I still feel the comparison I made to the dark blue house collectable proves my point that the prismatic and flick eggs maintain their value because of the difficultly to obtain the in-between currency to buy them. However I do agree and understand that limited restocks are important for the tbt market overall, but believe for egg hunts this can be excused.  As I mentioned before, I strongly feel that if you are able to solve 15/20 clues you deserve the 15 egg prize and shouldn't have to settle for less because you missed a restock. 

But yeah no hard feelings Mr. Fox, just a friendly argument here.


----------

